

Registrar for .info domains acquires the ".pro" gTLD - beaker
http://www.afilias.info/news/2012/01/17/afilias-expands-market-leadership-acquisition-registrypro

======
beaker
I've always liked this little underdog gTLD - hopefully this will help it to
pick up some public awareness. Lots of good names available plus you can
register a .pro name right now for under 3 bucks:

[http://www.encirca.com/domain-news/2012/pro-under-new-
manage...](http://www.encirca.com/domain-news/2012/pro-under-new-management/)

